

Groklaw dissects Apple's trial brief on trade dress claims - grellas
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20120805030730169

======
Terretta
PJ: _"It does seem to be a deliberate Apple strategy, to just knock out as
much of Samsung's ability to tell its story as it can, and in fact, that's
what lawyers are supposed to do, if it's all true and fair. But forgive me if
at least one eyewitness, me, concludes that this indicates that Apple is
pretty sure it can't win _unless_ it excludes a great deal of Samsung's
evidence, both for its defense and for supporting its counterclaims. If I am
right about that, it means it feels it can't win fair and square."_

This paralegal's idea of billion dollar boxing matches is that you should keep
your hands down and offer your opponent your chin, just to give them a
sporting chance? That if you keep your hands up, it must mean you feel you
can't win? What happened to "float like a butterfly"?

Pardon me, miss, your bias is showing.

~~~
jlgreco
I am not sure how you are reading that statement, but it seems to me that she
is very clearly recognizing that what they are doing is the correct decision,
from a practice of the law standpoint. She is not saying that they should do
otherwise.

schraeds: You have been hellbanned for 126 days. Nobody can see your posts
unless they opt-in to seeing 'dead' posts.

Regardless, you would have to ask her to clarify her reasoning. The way I see
it though is that she is speculating on _why_ that happens to be the correct
thing to do in this case.

------
Steko
"If you are Samsung, looking at this list {Samsung motions denied more then
Apple's}, what are you thinking? I'm thinking it too."

Right it's a conspiracy PJ! The judges are in on it! Maybe we can tie it into
the Korean fencer who got robbed in London? idk

It couldn't possibly be that Samsung has a weak case because, well let's
acknowledge the 500 pound gorilla in the room -- nobody really doubts for a
second that Samsung intentionally copied the iphone and ipad closer than every
other non-KIRF competitor.

It's a neat trick to simultaneously claim that our IP laws are hopelessly
oppressive (to which I mostly agree) and that no one involved in open source
ever violates them. Bravo!

------
ChuckMcM
I enjoy reading Groklaw's coverage. It gets a bit over the top at times but I
see that as passion more than prejudice. I find the stuff where pj and Florian
go after each other a bit soap opera like and tend to skip over much of that
stuff.

~~~
neurotech1
From what I recall, groklaw.net (by Pamela Jones) is based on donations, and
PJ works as a paralegal. Florian Mueller is a paid consultant on patent
issues, and uses FossPatents.com to get consulting/expert witness clients and
this sometimes shows through in his blog. He also consults for Oracle and
Microsoft.

~~~
taligent
True. But we don't know the source of those donations.

And seriously PJ's bias shows through on her blog pretty loud and clear.

------
olalonde
In case anyone else wonders what "trade dress" means:

Trade dress is a legal term of art that generally refers to characteristics of
the visual appearance of a product or its packaging (or even the design of a
building) that signify the source of the product to consumers.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trade_dress>

------
casca
For anyone who loves to get an insight into the intellectual intricacies how
another industry (in this case, law) works, this is a fantastic read.

------
DigitalJack
I find this stuff fascinating.

But, are the jurors not as clueless about why a given line of questioning as
we were?

They don't get to see this doc, do they?

~~~
SoftwareMaven
I would bet most of that comes up in opening and closing arguments.

------
0xABADC0DA
Groklaw would be awesome as a summary that average people can read and
understand... if it wasn't for the spin.

Thing like excusing being late to file "Do you know how late Samsung was in
the three instances I found? Two days late on two occasions, and one month
late on another". Meanwhile if you are late by even one day paying a fee for a
vehicle offense your license is suspended (at least in my state). Or try being
just 1 hour late for jury duty and see how forgiving the judge is. Nobody else
can get away with missing a court date.

There must be something not quite right about the case because the judge is
following the rules. What?!

